# Ellen just gave everyone Kindles!!!



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

On her 12 days of Christmas giveaway show today she gave everyone a Kindle and 6 free downloads! She said it was the hottest item this season. of course we already knew that


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Didn't she just give away the Sony ereader last week? I guess she got a hold of a kindle and thought, "Wow this is better than the other one". That's what I thought when I found the kindle (which was not longer after  I handle a sony ereader for the first time)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, those lucky people and yes, the Sony must feel like it was left in the dust. LOL...

L


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

No wonder Amazon can't keep them in stock - talk show hosts are cornering the market!  Get ready for a new influx of "can it..." "how do i..." "where is the..." questions/


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

magznyc said:


> No wonder Amazon can't keep them in stock - talk show hosts are cornering the market! Get ready for a new influx of "can it..." "how do i..." "where is the..." questions/


New Kindle owners and their questions are always welcome at the Kindleboards!

L


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be suprised if the waiting period for kindle jump again.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I know three people waiting for a kindle, all three introduced to it by me and they still aren't due til feb. I wonder if any date were extended


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Only for new buyers.  Should be June now.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for those people...what will they do when kindle 2 comes out just as their kindlversion 1 arrives?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I feel sorry for those people...what will they do when kindle 2 comes out just as their kindlversion 1 arrives?


Well for one thing we don't known when kindle 2 will come out, or if it will be any better then kindle 1. I not sure if I will buy kindle 2 in less it has some improvement or features that I really like, I am happy with faith


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't feel the need to replace Melia anytime soon, too, but I know a couple of classmates that recently order kindles that love to have the most update versions of a device


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Did Ellen give a promo code for a discount? Just curious, I didn't see the show.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if this will lead to another coupon code?


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> Did Ellen give a promo code for a discount? Just curious, I didn't see the show.


quiltlvr, no promo code that I heard. But she did give a 200.00 gift pack of cds, dvds and books from amazon, a one year amazon prime membership, the kindle and 6 free downloads.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That is one episode I wish I was at the taping for.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> quiltlvr, no promo code that I heard. But she did give a 200.00 gift pack of cds, dvds and books from amazon, a one year amazon prime membership, the kindle and 6 free downloads.


Wow! I would have loved to be in her audience!!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow what lucky ducks!  Anything to promote the kindle is awesome in my book, kinda wish I had watched that episode.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

its probably on the website


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that with Ellen's twelve days of christmas, you can enter to win todays giveaways on her website.

http://ellen.warnerbros.com/2008/12/more_12_days_of_giveaways_gift.php

A $200 gift pack of popular DVDs, CDs and books from Amazon.com! A one-year Amazon Prime Membership, which gives you free 2-day shipping on every purchase! A Marcus Samuelsson 10-piece stainless steel cookware set valued at $840! An Amazon Kindle digital book reader -- with 6 free downloads, courtesy of Audible.com! And finally... a brand new Palm Centro Smartphone! One lucky winner will win them all!

There are three ways to win

I only enter one of the three ways to win, cuz I don't have accounts for that. For the last means to win, you have to scroll to the bottom of the page for entry form


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, VA. I just entered. Hope I win!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I had often remarked that Amazon would do well to promote the Kindle outside of its own website, and I'm glad that they decided to buy product placement on the talk show circuit. Having the host shill for a product while the sponser gives a few away to the audiance seems to be very effective in building awareness.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder if that means Ellen got all the Kindles that otherwise would have gone to the people who have ordered them and now have to wait.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Ahhh... Another wave of Kindles for e-Bay (or the refurb market) just like post "O".  Although I think Ellen's studio audience is significantly smaller.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I entered to.  I never win anything but it doesn't stop me from trying!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, what great advertising for the Kindle. I do feel a little sorry for people trying to buy their first one, what a long wait.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I entered to. I never win anything but it doesn't stop me from trying!


My mother wins everything, as long as it's under $25. 
She always puts my name in, too. When I get a call from someone asking for me by my maiden name, I know she's been busy entering contests. After 18 years of marriage, she still doesn't know my last name.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

What a great gift, I bet there were some excited folks. I wonder how many will put them on eBay?

Linda


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Apparently Martha Stewart has raved about the Kindle on her show more than once as well. 
http://coolspotters.com/gifts/12-best-celebrity-gadget-gift-ideas


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just registered for the Ellen give aways... I have been reading through the rules, and can't find if you can register more than once... does anyone know the answer??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Ahhh... Another wave of Kindles for e-Bay (or the refurb market) just like post "O". Although I think Ellen's studio audience is significantly smaller.


Hard to say. . . this season she moved into another studio and one of the things she pointed out was that it was much larger than the old one.

That and the fact that George Clooney's office is right across the street . . . . . . .

Ann
(oh, and DEFINITELY ENTERING for this days givaway!)


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

durphy said:


> I wonder if that means Ellen got all the Kindles that otherwise would have gone to the people who have ordered them and now have to wait.


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing. I mean, Surely Ellen didn't just call Amazon in the last few days telling them I need several hundred Kindles. This had to have been arranged sometime in the past. My guess would be they were ordered shortly after Oprah's show.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, that is so nice for those folks who got the free Kindles!

As far as Ellen's free Kindles infringing on other people who already want them, I have a feeling Amazon has a tidy sum of Kindles set aside that they use for promotional purposes.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if the Ellen show inquired around the time shipping went from 1-2 weeks to 11-13 weeks in a matter of days.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I just registered for the Ellen give aways... I have been reading through the rules, and can't find if you can register more than once... does anyone know the answer??


Did you try? I thought it didn't allow you to enter more than once.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Wow what lucky ducks! Anything to promote the kindle is awesome in my book, kinda wish I had watched that episode.


You didn't miss much, it was just a quick snipet. Basically here's the Amazon Kindle ebook reader, but never demonstrated it


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Did you try? I thought it didn't allow you to enter more than once.


No, I didn't... didn't want to risk disqualifying myself... not that I will actually win one, but you know... 

Hope you have had a wonderful birthday today Sandpiper!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> I just registered for the Ellen give aways... I have been reading through the rules, and can't find if you can register more than once... does anyone know the answer??


The only rule i found was that your have to eighteen to enter


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

If I read correctly, you could enter 3 ways "Three ways to win":
1) Something to do with Ellen on Facebook - I don't Facebook so I don't understand this one
2) Join the website
3) There was a link way at the bottom of the page

There wasn't anything about not entering each way, so I did 2 and 3.  

Katiekat


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hope you have had a wonderful birthday today Sandpiper!


Thanks, Angela.  A former co-worker called me today. Doesn't seem that many years ago we worked together. This year she celebrated her 90th birthday! Guess it has been a few years.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I only qualified to enter the 3rd one so that I entered. I would have entered through other means if i could. (sniff)


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I only entered once.  That way i only lose once an don't feel so bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> After 18 years of marriage, she still doesn't know my last name.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Her excuse is that my maiden name is shorter. I think she forgets how to spell my married name. 

And to stay on topic...
I just signed up with Ellen, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

It would make my day to see some one from Kindle Boards win that prize!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just saw the Ellen segment. The good news is that the audience looked like they were thrilled. Some of them probably saw it on Oprah and tried to order it. Maybe I should try to get in her audience.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just saw the gift giveaway.  I was shocked at how naked the Kindle looked.  I forgot that mine looked like that at one time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

durphy said:


> I just saw the Ellen segment. The good news is that the audience looked like they were thrilled. Some of them probably saw it on Oprah and tried to order it. Maybe I should try to get in her audience.


From watching her over the last 5 years, she gives a little something away almost every day -- DVD's of show's her guests are on, etc. But she does the Big Giving during "Ellen's 12 Days of Giveaways". Tickets for those shows are the first to go when the season opens.

I entered to win the set too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle giveaways on Martha Stewart, The View, Oprah and Ellen TV shows are advertising deals that have been negotiated and planned far in advance of the actual air date of the show. The show host may be actually fond of the Kindle or may have only a passing awareness of the device but in no way are those Kindles purchased by the show host or production company. This is a business deal. Amazon pays for recognition, the show gets content and the audiance gets to love the host for giving out free stuff. It doesn't make it any less exciting for the people who got a free Kindle, or the Kindle fans who like to see it on a favorite TV show, but tomorrow it's gonna be a George Forman grill and a pint of gourmet chili.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I wonder what prime time TV show will have a Kindle in it first?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> That is one episode I wish I was at the taping for.


Here is the link to the video on YouTube 



. Move to a little before half way through.
What I loved about it is that the audience started screaming before she announced the Kindle. They started screaming when they realized what it was going to be.


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

I love it when shows have give aways, but I would love it more if I was in the audiance.   Very lucky people today


----------

